# ViP922 - S1.11 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith

It start spooling last night:


> PID=0870h
> DownloadID: 0WWC
> Upgrading FW:
> 1333:'1[1-5]3[1-2]''AAA1'-'BFA1','S040'-'S111'
> S111:'A002_signed.tgz''AAA1'-'BFA1','S040'-'S111'
> S111:'firmware_3_1_40.tgz''AAA1'-'BFA1','S040'-'S111'
> S111:'AAA1'-'BFA1','S040'-'S110'
> New FW: 'S111'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]' & 'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-SU-Z2-3].': {ViP922} R0000000001-R4000000000


----------



## 356B

Was this just for Google/Revue ?


----------



## P Smith

Could be a preparation for 0x8C .


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I haven't heard/seen anyone note that anything was different in this so either it isn't out there to many yet OR the changes have gone unnoticed.


----------



## najaboy

Stewart Vernon said:


> I haven't heard/seen anyone note that anything was different in this so either it isn't out there to many yet OR the changes have gone unnoticed.


Broadband connectivity fix, point dish graphics fix, SMP fix, IPVOD DRA download error, 3DTV fixes, Misc under the hood changes.

Source: Scott Greczkowski at satelliteguys.us


----------



## RasputinAXP

"najaboy" said:


> Broadband connectivity fix, point dish graphics fix, SMP fix, IPVOD DRA download error, 3DTV fixes, Misc under the hood changes.
> 
> Source: Scott Greczkowski at satelliteguys.us


It would seem that my broadband is now broken. It thinks it's not connected, but I have link lights and it's got an IP address on the router.

I'll pull the plug when I get home from the emergency room.

Busted up my ankle last night. *sigh*


----------



## P Smith

RasputinAXP said:


> ....
> I'll pull the plug when I get home from the emergency room.
> 
> Busted up my ankle last night. *sigh*


[Did you try to bust that guy's record from Weather.com video ? Slide more then 177 feet on your knees ?  ]


----------



## RasputinAXP

P Smith said:


> [Did you try to bust that guy's record from Weather.com video ? Slide more then 177 feet on your knees ?  ]


I wish. Didn't see some horse chestnuts on the sidewalk while carrying the baby to the car, rolled it and somehow stayed up. Held onto the baby, too.

I'm in a boot and on crutches now. What a weekend.


----------



## olguy

RasputinAXP said:


> I wish. Didn't see some horse chestnuts on the sidewalk while carrying the baby to the car, rolled it and somehow stayed up. Held onto the baby, too.
> 
> I'm in a boot and on crutches now. What a weekend.


Good job keeping the baby off the ground. Take it easy on the ankle.


----------



## ZBoomer

I have no idea if this is an S111 "feature" but I just had an interesting event happen tonight.

While watching MNF on ESPN, I paused the game (wasn't recording it), and went into the bedroom to chill and chat with the wife a bit about some stuff she was working on. When I paused, I was about 40 minutes delayed.

Came back a couple hours later, and it was STILL PAUSED, way over the normal hour buffer allowed.

It let me play from that point on, but would no longer let me pause. If I tried to pause again, the counter remained on "1:00" delay, ie. the max, and continued playing. I did this until the game was over, then went 300x forward for a pretty long time before I finally came under an hour, and the counter started counting down, then to live. I am not 100% sure how delayed I was total, but it was something close to three hours.

While this was happening, if I pressed select, the info screen showed 40,176 DAYS, 6 hours left in the program, until it dropped under the normal hour, lol.

Anyway, very weird that it let me pause for way over the normal time. Makes sense, if you have the space, use it. I never understood the hour limit, but I have a feeling this was just a weird anomaly.


----------



## P Smith

All the 922's SW versions still very buggy ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Haven't had that happen... there's definitely not supposed to be more than 1 hour in the buffer, so you got the benefit of a good glitch for a change!


----------



## RasputinAXP

RasputinAXP said:


> It would seem that my broadband is now broken. It thinks it's not connected, but I have link lights and it's got an IP address on the router.
> 
> I'll pull the plug when I get home from the emergency room.
> 
> Busted up my ankle last night. *sigh*


Well, this is a fine mess the update has gotten me into. Broadband still just kind of evaporates for no reason. Resetting the connection does nothing but a cold reboot brings it back until it decides to take a nap again.

Broadband fix my fuzzy bottom.


----------



## 356B

RasputinAXP said:


> Well, this is a fine mess the update has gotten me into. Broadband still just kind of evaporates for no reason. Resetting the connection does nothing but a cold reboot brings it back until it decides to take a nap again.
> 
> Broadband fix my fuzzy bottom.


Did you try this little diddy......:alterhase

Unplug your 922 from the power outlet
Unplug your router from the power outlet
Wait about 15 seconds
Plug the router back in
Wait 30 seconds
Plug the 922 back in

It's rudimentary I know...then again it worked for me once.... :computer:

:icon_band


----------



## RasputinAXP

That's what I'm saying. It's the only thing that works. Didn't have this with the previous firmware, and it's not like I change my network configuration all that often. It's my job, I don't like doing it at home too.


----------



## P Smith

Another bug: 
using EHD, did copy one short (1 min) recordings to it, connected to 622 and got black screen or just quick exit with no play, after press Pause getting WEIRD time. Did a few attempts with same result.


----------

